# Rockets with an extremely legit chance at the #10 pick!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We have to get this done. Imagine coming out of the draft with one of the big 6 and Brewer, or Brewer and Marcus Williams/JJ Redick. Talent needed!




> The budget balancing problems that the Seattle Supersonics are currently encountering may lead them to trade down or out of the draft. The Sonics would like to hire an assistant coach for next year, and are hoping the money they’d save will be enough to help them with that goal. If Shelden Williams is not available with the 10th pick, that would most likely be the direction they head in. The asking price is reportedly a solid 2007 1st rounder, and/or cash and a pick in this year’s early 2nd round.


<o></o>

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1355<o></o>

<o>
</o>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesnt other team has the opportunity too?
Anyway if the pick does fall to us, it would be a great steal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Make the cake bigger again.

SS, Wesley (1 yr S&T), Badiane, 2007 first rounder, #32 to Seattle for Lewis and #10

Note: Seattle save, Lewis will opt out in 2007 if he is still a Sonic.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

new lineup

Lewis
#8 or Haward
Yao
T-Mac
#10 or Aslton


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, this would be great for Houston.

If Marcus Williams or Randy Foye are still available at No. 10 Houston should pick one of them while Redick would be the next option for the Rockets. This would be the lineup before free agency:

PG:Alston/Williams/Head
SG:Brewer/Head/Bogans
SF:McGrady/Hayes/Bogans
PF:Howard/Swift/Hayes
C:Yao/Swift


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> Wow, this would be great for Houston.
> 
> If Marcus Williams or Randy Foye are still available at No. 10 Houston should pick one of them while Redick would be the next option for the Rockets. This would be the lineup before free agency:
> 
> ...


Yeah it would be great.

1. Why not take Rodney Carney with 8 and Ronnie Brewer with 10? MLE on Mike James. Trade Head and Swift for bangers like Etan Thomas.
2. Ronnie Brewer at 8 and Cedric Simmons at 10? MLE on Mike James. Trade Luther Head and Stro for athletic wings like Darius Miles.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Make the cake bigger again.
> 
> SS, Wesley (1 yr S&T), Badiane, 2007 first rounder, #32 to Seattle for Lewis and #10
> 
> Note: Seattle save, Lewis will opt out in 2007 if he is still a Sonic.


Again with the bigger cakes....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This would be awesome!
I love the cake BS is making. 
Maybe draft Shelden Williams for the 10th.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> This would be awesome!
> I love the cake BS is making.
> Maybe draft Shelden Williams for the 10th.


Seattle is not trading Rashard Lewis unless were sending back TMac. He is the Seattle franchise. Would you do that trade if you were Seattle? I think a more realistic trade is #32, 2007 1st for #10.

Also, if rumors are true Shelden Williams wont be available at 10 since Atlanta is supposedly guaranteed to take him at 5. This is why MRC feels that one of the big six could fall to 8. 

Anyway, I say we take Brewer at 8 and the best available talent at 10 (Rodney Carney, Im hoping).

We need as many tradable pieces as we can get. 

Mike James and Brewer should be an excellent backcourt. Brewer can bring up the ball and guard the 2 guards while Mike James plays offguard on offense and defends PGs on defense. Basically what we saw in Philadelphia with Allen Iverson and Aaron McKie. The backup would be Rafer Alston and Rodney Carney... That gives us depth, athleticism, shooting, defense, experience and youth to complete our backcourt for several years. We can then use our TE's, Luther Head and Stro as pieces to move for a banger in the front court like Etan Thomas.


PG: Mike James | Rafer Alston | John Lucas
SG: Ronnie Brewer | Rodney Carney | Bobby Sura
SF: Tracy McGrady | Keith Bogans | Chuck Hayes
PF: Juwan Howard | Clifford Robinson | Ryan Bowen
CN: Yao Ming | Etan Thomas | Dikembe Mutombo

Carney and Kebo can swing SG/SF
Etan Thomas and Cliff Robinson can swing PF/C


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Yeah it would be great.
> 
> 1. Why not take Rodney Carney with 8 and Ronnie Brewer with 10? MLE on Mike James. Trade Head and Swift for bangers like Etan Thomas.
> 2. Ronnie Brewer at 8 and Cedric Simmons at 10? MLE on Mike James. Trade Luther Head and Stro for athletic wings like Darius Miles.


Both of those would be possible. Brewer would likely still be available at the No. 10 pick and by bringing in both him and Carney we would potentially offer the depth and ability on the perimeter that Dallas currently has.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As much as Golden State needs a big guy, they aren't exactly solid at the 3 either. Dunleavy is coming off the worst season of his career, right now he doesn't look like an NBA player. Richardson and Pietrus aren't suited to play the 3. They might be looking closely at Brewer and Carney, so I would make sure we take Brewer with the 8th.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> As much as Golden State needs a big guy, they aren't exactly solid at the 3 either. Dunleavy is coming off the worst season of his career, right now he doesn't look like an NBA player. Richardson and Pietrus aren't suited to play the 3. They might be looking closely at Brewer and Carney, so I would make sure we take Brewer with the 8th.


Agreed, I would take need at 8 and best talent at 10. I would be happy with any of Marcus Williams, Cedric Simmons, Maurice Ager, Pat O'Bryant, (JJ Redick for a reach) at 10.

P.S. This opens up so many possibilities for us and gives us alot of flexibility to use our MLE elsewhere.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TmaniAC said:


> PG: Mike James | Rafer Alston | John Lucas
> SG: Ronnie Brewer | Rodney Carney | Bobby Sura
> SF: Tracy McGrady | Keith Bogans | Chuck Hayes
> PF: Juwan Howard | Clifford Robinson | Ryan Bowen
> CN: Yao Ming | Etan Thomas | Dikembe Mutombo


With T-Mac, Brewer, Carney Flying, Yao would never get to have to ball. lol jk
I would like to see the line up like that.
However, instead of Cliff why dont we get Marcus Haislip? He is young, much like Swift, with really Raw skills, and I dont think we need that much money to sign him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> As much as Golden State needs a big guy, they aren't exactly solid at the 3 either. Dunleavy is coming off the worst season of his career, right now he doesn't look like an NBA player. Richardson and Pietrus aren't suited to play the 3. They might be looking closely at Brewer and Carney, so I would make sure we take Brewer with the 8th.


We win either way... if we take Brewer at 8, and you anticipate that one of the big 6 will fall to houston's #8 spot.. then its likely that Golden State will take the fallen big 6 at #9. At #10, its either the fallen big 6 or Rodney Carney.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> With T-Mac, Brewer, Carney Flying, Yao would never get to have to ball. lol jk
> I would like to see the trade happen this way.
> Instead of Cliff why dont we get Marcus Haislip? He is young, much like Swift, with really Raw skills, and I dont think we need that much money to sign him.


Cliff is cheap too, he can defend decently from SF to C, can hit the outside shot, and has alot of veteran playoff experience. Haislip would be a downgrade from Swift.

If you want an athletic banger at PF, just play Etan instead of Robinson at PF.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Cliff is cheap too, he can defend anything from SF to C, can hit the outside shot, and has alot of veteran playoff experience. Haislip would be a downgrade from Swift.


The reason is that Cliff is too old to worth the risk.
Remember we all think Deke would be the same this season?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> The reason is that Cliff is too old to worth the risk.
> Remember we all think Deke would be the same this season?


I remember Deke being very effective for 6-8 minutes, thats all we need Cliff to be... the Scott Padget of next year. If we can get him for the vet min, i dont see a risk, just potential.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ Agree, well done. 
I love the deal.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Is this the same cliff that got busted for drugs during the playoffs?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Is this the same cliff that got busted for drugs during the playoffs?


Yup.

"80 percent of the NBA smokes weeeeeed."

No, really... Cliff has always been a professional.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so excited..even if this doesnt go through!!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

The possibilities...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> As much as Golden State needs a big guy, they aren't exactly solid at the 3 either. Dunleavy is coming off the worst season of his career, right now he doesn't look like an NBA player. Richardson and Pietrus aren't suited to play the 3. They might be looking closely at Brewer and Carney, so I would make sure we take Brewer with the 8th.


Maybe, but like Brewer, Richardson and Pietrus are athletic specimen and Brewer isn't going to be a pure SF either. So the Warriors would basically not be getting anything too much different than what they already have.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well a no.10 pick this year isn't worth all that much, but I'm all for it!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> well a no.10 pick this year isn't worth all that much, but I'm all for it!


true but do you think the picks we should have next year will get us any talent equal to possibly shelden williams? im just saying provided everything goes right we wont be seeing the lottery again for a few years at least


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> true but do you think the picks we should have next year will get us any talent equal to possibly shelden williams? im just saying provided everything goes right we wont be seeing the lottery again for a few years at least


with Yao and T-Mac, I don't ever wanna see the lottery again :sour:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, this is a lottery pick we are talking about. Next year we will maybe win the Championship. 
I know we will have great seasons the upcoming years. Next year maybe we will be picking 25-30 picks. Who do you think we will get? Better than who we get with 10th this year? I dont think so. 
Get 8th and 10th picks this year.


----------

